# Trouble loading Modern Warfare 2 (on PC)



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I finally got this last night, bunged the first disk in loaded that up sweet as, then when it says to insert disk 2 my laptop won't let me swap the disks over, it says something along the lines of 'you need to save this stuff before I let you eject the disk'

Anyone know how I get around this? :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

move back to england 

dunno mate soz


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> move back to england
> 
> dunno mate soz


Haha,

All sorted now. probably something to do with my outdated laptop lol


----------

